# ICT Business Analyst Immigration process for NZ



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I really need help in following as i have been through NZ official website for process but just have confusion in one step:
I do not have IT degree But I have IT experience for 16 years including australia.

Can i claim points for business analyst and my non IT degree?

OR 

For business analyst you have to have a degree in IT?

please guide


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I get the impression they are very strict about degrees. I didn't see any exception for Pakistan or IT.

Operational Manual - Immigration New Zealand. Issue Date: 20 June 2022Operational Manual - Immigration New Zealand. Issue Date: 22 August 2016


----------

